# Hey from Kingston, Ontario!



## shaynerama (May 31, 2012)

Hey there guys, 

My family just purchased a 1977 CS 27 from a local yacht club near Kingston and I have been tasked with looking up all the information on the boat. Been looking around for boats for a while now and just happened to stumble upon this beauty. "after five" shes called. the mast is off the boat rite now, but to put it on we first have to find a piece for the Furlex roller furling system on the jib. Because i'm new to the world of keel boats (I usually sail lasers/ 420s) I need a bit of help with finding the model number and some parts for the furler. The piece missing I believe is a sta-lok fork that fits to the bottom of the furler to allow the turning movement. I'm glad to be on this forum, as there seems to be allot of people who know their stuff! and hopefully you guys could help me out. 

Cheers, Shayne


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard!
Pride Marine has the parts you seek:

Furlers: Furlex - Pride Marine - Ontario Canada


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

shaynerama said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> My family just purchased a 1977 CS 27 from a local yacht club near Kingston and I have been tasked with looking up all the information on the boat. Been looking around for boats for a while now and just happened to stumble upon this beauty. "after five" shes called. the mast is off the boat rite now, but to put it on we first have to find a piece for the Furlex roller furling system on the jib. Because i'm new to the world of keel boats (I usually sail lasers/ 420s) I need a bit of help with finding the model number and some parts for the furler. The piece missing I believe is a sta-lok fork that fits to the bottom of the furler to allow the turning movement. I'm glad to be on this forum, as there seems to be allot of people who know their stuff! and hopefully you guys could help me out.
> 
> Cheers, Shayne


Hi Shane,

We are looking at buying a 1980 CS27 in Toronto and hope to bring her home (Port Dalhousie) We are totally new to sailing and hope this boat will work for us.
Shane, are you happy with your decision and have you been able to locate manuals online?

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## shaynerama (May 31, 2012)

Kalina-Lona said:


> Hi Shane,
> 
> We are looking at buying a 1980 CS27 in Toronto and hope to bring her home (Port Dalhousie) We are totally new to sailing and hope this boat will work for us.
> Shane, are you happy with your decision and have you been able to locate manuals online?
> ...


Hey Ron,

The decision that we have made is a great one. we recently had an inspection done on the boat and it is in imaculate shape strucutey! fortunately for us, the previous owner had allot of information on the boat such as manuals for the yanmar engine and even the original options list from when it was bought! besides that, because it is a fairly popular boat, I have managed to find allot of info online, and even on this forum from other owners. And like you Im new to sailing (at least in keel boats, I have much experiance with dinghys) it nis a great boat. handles like a champ, although at times the engine (I have a yanmar 8 diesel) may seem underpowered at speed, but it is perfect for marina handling. Mine is a 77' so the styling cues are differant but both the 77' and the 80' are handsome boats.

Sorry for the late reply, but if you need any more information or any help with finding anything (schematics, manuals) dont hesitate to ask, and I can see what I can do.

Cheers, Shayne


----------



## shaynerama (May 31, 2012)

old-sailer said:


> Hey yourself.... I too am from Kingston. I have mine at Treasure Island.
> 
> I however CAN NOT support the recommendation of Pride Marine as above. I find them expensive and they will not price match as other providers will, I also find them not the least bit helpful. I have attempted to deal there on a few occasions but now I never go there and neither does anyone I personally know.
> 
> ...


Hey! It just so happens Im a hop skip and a jump down the Bateau at Trident! (not our first choice because of location relative to the lake, but hey, seasonal slippage came with the boat!)

I'd honestly have to agree with you about pride marine, in that its mostly there to satisfy the quick fix on a boat, which I admit- did for us because of the pieces we needed to step the mast. but this chandlary place.... Ive never heard of it. Although, upon looking it up I may have to go there to get one of those "kid in a candy store" feelings. It really looks like a place that ill have to visit.

Shayne


----------



## shaynerama (May 31, 2012)

old-sailer said:


> Shayne;
> 
> You will definitely get that "kid in a candy store" feel when you walk into the door of The Chandlery. It's a small place but literally walls filled to the ceiling with every boating thing you can imagine and Steve is a super nice guy willing to help with anything. Just go for a drive and curiosity. I also have dealt with West Marine in Kingston. Ruth, the manager is good too and they price match to anywhere cheaper. Pride won't.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more about the mentality of Pride, they should take a more laid back approach on things! (especially about the balls in the bay.... jeeesh)

but as for the Chandlary..... You have me tempted, though I may just spend my whole paycheck there! the boat's name is "After Five", shes a blue hull (kind of faded, in need of a buffing) with a white deck, we are usually out at the 40 acres (thats what ive been led to beleive its called) but we may be heading down to the lake here in the next week or so for a good run to the main duck possibly!

Also, what might I see you sailing along? I work at Confed basin (dockhand) so I may see you if you are in town!

Shayne


----------



## LongTallSailor (Jun 17, 2011)

Good luck on your sailing endeavors, Shaynerama.


----------



## shaynerama (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice and whatnot! 

Shayne


----------

